

Stack Overflow public beta - cnu
http://stackoverflow.com/

======
ArtS
Initialy I didn't like the fact that it's not a real disscussion, but after
reading through Joel's arguments I couldn't agree more.

Great idea!

~~~
swilliams
Yeah, some of the most annoying aspects of other sites is sifting through the
banal "discussions" which are typically just echo chambers of inside jokes and
blowhards congratulating each other.

You can have mini discussions on an answer through the comments though, which
is nice.

